# fully grown fur?



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

just wondering by what age will my chi's fur be fully grown. Hes nearly 5months and its still really short and fluffy, just wondering if it gets much longer than it is now? cos i kinda like it the way it is.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

My breeder said from 1,5 - 2 years. Basically after 2 years your dog will look the way it should.....


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Ive known it to be 3 years :shock:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

3 years is the norm for a long ahired chihuahua, it tends to be sooner if you neuter (around 2 years) but untill hes about 5 months old hell still have the fluffy look, around 5 months he'l' blow his pupy coat and look kind of shortcoated (he'll eb a little long on the ears ect but for the most part youll think hes a shorthaired chi lol) then around 6 months youll see the adult silky long coat start to come in but its gonna take time...

dodger in his puppy coat









dodger after starting to blow his coat (see hes still fluffy in areas)









dodger after full blowout around 5 months old (here you see that hes lost most of the fluffyness and is just slightly long in his ears)









and heres dodger now at around 9month old, with his adult coat comming in (you can see hes starting to actually to get longer in the ruff (shoulders) ears tail and legs) he wont be in his full adult coat untill hes 3 years old

















vixie was the same way too...
then:









now:








and she too wont be in her full coat untill about 3 years, however since shes gonna be bred on her next heat shell blow her coat...just like puppies do...


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

austin never got the bald spots :shock:


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks everyone, hes nearly 5months now and seems to be malting quite alot!


----------



## Chica (Nov 21, 2005)

this post has been really helpful as my chi is long coat too!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Stitch at 5/6 months








Stitch at 8 months









This is Zero at 5 months he's done a full blow out


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I know this is a really old thread, but I have the same question...
When will their full coats come in?


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

chi hua hua said:


> I know this is a really old thread, but I have the same question...
> When will their full coats come in?


wait, their full coats aren't in? they're gorgeous! 

i'm curious, too. Madison is definitely shedding. i'm assuming it's because she's losing her puppy coat, but maybe it's because it finally got hot around here?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

it is around 3 years when their coat is fully grown in, they do vary in length Twig is nearly 4 and has less coat than Bentley whos 11 months :lol:


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Elmo's 8 and a half months now and is still a fluffball  It's not looking like his ears are going to stand up  His tail is the curliest Ive seen and from the back he looks like he's wearing riding pants, is that normal? 
Not a lot of hope for him is there?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL, Adams best view is from behind!! He has lovely fluffy trousers and a beautiful plume on his tail but his ruff is just rough looking.. He doesnt have a very manly chest wig yet either.
Im hoping his fur is filling out backwards!!


----------

